# Wind



## jann71 (24 Oct 2018)

Do you all cycle in all weather or do you ever look at the forecast and think too windy?

Started commuting by bike most days. It was only 15mph of a headwind this morning but felt worse.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2018)

jann71 said:


> Do you all cycle in all weather or do you ever look at the forecast and think too windy?
> 
> Start commuting by bike most days. It was only 15mph of a headwind this morning but felt worse.


I detest the wind. The bulk of my routes involve returning home into the normal prevailing head wind here. Would actually rather cycle in rain than wind. Really gusty today so won't be venturing out.


----------



## AyJay (24 Oct 2018)

My cycling is all leisure these days. I always try to set of into the wind so as to return with a back wind. Not easy living on the coast to do though. Easterly winds cause a problem on the East Coast!!


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2018)

I commute all year and love the challenges the weather brings but wind does make me think twice sometimes. It is hard work but I have a couple of options route wise that can avoid the worst of it. I find a cross wind gust to be quite dangerous especially when in such close contact to zombies on their morning commute still eating breakfast. Everyone has their personal favourite but I like this mob for the wind direction and speed.

https://www.xcweather.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Oct 2018)

Headwinds are of no concern on electric bikes


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Headwinds are of no concern on electric bikes


Mrs Slick can vouch for that, in fact she loves it when I'm struggling into a wind and she is bumbling along happy as.


----------



## NickWi (24 Oct 2018)

Might be pointing out the blooming obvious here, but isn't part of the benift of having an electric bike supposed be that you can level the playing field when it comes to a headwind?


----------



## AyJay (24 Oct 2018)

AyJay said:


> My cycling is all leisure these days. I always try to set of into the wind so as to return with a back wind. Not easy living on the coast to do though. Easterly winds cause a problem on the East Coast!!



 Just noticed this is in the "Electric Bike" section. OOPS!!!!


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2018)

Doesn't make you immune from the effect of wind.


----------



## NickWi (24 Oct 2018)

I did wonder. I did an Audax on my Ebike earlier and the last 5miles or so were into a bugger of a headwind and on a really exposed bit of country side. Having loads of battery left I thought sod it and put the bike into full power, but even then it was a head down unpleasant experience. Eventually I came to a crossroads, looked behind to check the traffic only to see three other audaxers had been sitting in my slipstream taking advantage of my tow!


----------

